# Absolutely HILARIOUS......! First " Schiff for Brains " cries about witnesses/documents...Then " Sad Sack o Schumer " cries about witnesses/documents.



## nononono (Jan 21, 2020)

*Cry me a river you two pieces of Schiff..... *








*The Chickens have come home to roost.*


----------



## LMULions (Jan 21, 2020)

I thought Curb Your Enthusiasm this week ranked as "Absolutely Hilarious".  Not sure anything in the political realm did.


----------



## nononono (Jan 21, 2020)

*Adam Schiff for Brains is getting his ASS handed to him right now.....*
*
This Impeachment is such a SALE for reelecting Donald J. Trump.....The Democrats 
are in a whole sale TRAIN WRECK of a monumental proportion.....
*


----------



## LMULions (Jan 21, 2020)

like a lot of Trump products offered at sale price, sometimes even at a discounted price the product isn't worth it.


----------



## nononono (Jan 21, 2020)

LMULions said:


> like a lot of Trump products offered at sale price, sometimes
> even at a discounted price the product isn't worth it.


*So YOU have a personal animus towards Trump " Products "....*
*DON'T BUY THEM !

So YOU have a personal animus towards President Trump..
DON'T VOTE FOR HIM !

*
*Cry me a river....Waaa Mutha Fuckin Waaaaa





*


----------

